

Heaven is 'a fairy story,' scientist Stephen Hawking says - maxwin
http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2011/05/17/heaven-is-a-fairy-story-scientist-stephen-hawking-says/?hpt=T2

======
invalidOrTaken
I don't understand the press's willingness to breathlessly
(<http://xkcd.com/799/>) report any utterance from Stephen Hawking as Gospel
(intended). I'm also a little confused by Dr. Hawking's crusade against God.
It seems like he claims to have disproven _God as necessary for creation_ ,
but somehow extends that to _the existence of God_.

Am I missing something here?

~~~
burgerbrain
[https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Russell%27s_t...](https://secure.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/en/wiki/Russell%27s_teapot)

You can say that I have not disproved the existence of a teapot orbiting the
sun, but I would counter you saying that you are being patently absurd.

